# Joining the IBEW



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It's as good a place as any.

So, just wondering, if you're just starting life as a man, what were you the last 21 years?


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Its a bit complicated. I been more so living for other people instead of myself. Tryna be who others want. And it took me this long to say hey this what im doin. (sounds crazy n yeah it sux)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

OhmsGreen said:


> Its a bit complicated. I been more so living for other people instead of myself. Tryna be who others want. And it took me this long to say hey this what im doin. (sounds crazy n yeah it sux)


Oh okay. I thought you meant you were a woman before, and had a sex change :blink::laughing:

I started an IBEW apprenticeship when I was 23 and I've done well with it since.


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Lmao! Naaaah man nuffin like dat. But what was it like when you 1st got in? Was there a good amount of work available?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

OhmsGreen said:


> Lmao! Naaaah man nuffin like dat. But what was it like when you 1st got in? Was there a good amount of work available?


Available work really depends on the area or region you're in. When I started, there were a few big projects going on and I managed to stay working my whole apprenticeship. If I started now, though, I would probably be sitting at home more often than not. As an apprentice you don't get a lot of options when it comes to travelling, so it's best to get through the program when you're young and don't care about living in a s**tty apartment eating Ramen noodles all the time :laughing:

Stay tuned to this site as well, there are threads posted all the time regarding the current "hot spots" for work all around North America.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope there's not a written test. :whistling2: 

Congrats on the operation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh ok. I understand. My state (DE) got alot of construction going on. Hopefully when I get in ill be set. Thanks alot man. I appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I hope there's not a written test. :whistling2:
> 
> Congrats on the operation!!! :thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

OhmsGreen said:


> Oh ok. I understand. My state (DE) got alot of construction going on. Hopefully when I get in ill be set. Thanks alot man. I appreciate the knowledge.


ohms don't mind these guys, everyone on this site likes to bust chops and crack on everyone, give it right back to them bro. By the way, the union is a good choice for someone as young as yourself. Congrats on the certificate. :thumbup: I have job corps around 5 or 6 miles from my home, great opportunities for kids.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

There's JIW's that talk less coherently than this guy types so he'll be just fine.


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. N i type like this cuz thats hw I txtd. what do I need to type correctly for u for? lol


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

OhmsGreen said:


> Thanks. N i type like this cuz thats hw I txtd. what do I need to type correctly for u for? lol


Be yourself, just keep in mind folks will judge you on all the parts of you that show. How you write is part of that. Most of us here are old and have to translate 'txt' to something we understand better.

21 is a great age to apply to the union, and your EW certificate will be an asset. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

OhmsGreen said:


> Thanks. N i type like this cuz thats hw I txtd. what do I need to type correctly for u for? lol


 
Because this is a forum and when people use short hand they appear lazy. 

You should try your best to type using proper spelling and punctuation, save the short hand for texting. 

One of the first things that jumps out at me when I'm looking at an application and associated paper work is how well the applicant can put together the paper work even if it's a green helper coming into the trade.

I'm not saying it will prevent me from hiring the person but if I am taking a number of applications I will shuffle the ones with even a hint texting to the bottom of the pile. 


Roger


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

OhmsGreen said:


> Oh ok. I understand. My state (DE) got alot of construction going on. Hopefully when I get in ill be set. Thanks alot man. I appreciate the knowledge.


 There may be but most of it isn't union in deleware


----------



## antique electrician (Apr 16, 2012)

My last apprentice I had before I retired was the best apprentice I ever had and he came out of the Job Corps. I'm going to miss that kid,he saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok. What do you guys think will bring the best income for a 1year apprentice like myself?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

katoomrp said:


> There may be but most of it isn't union in deleware


 Those guys down there are starting to put out book 2. Must be getting busy.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

OhmsGreen said:


> Ok. What do you guys think will bring the best income for a 1year apprentice like myself?


Working. Hopefully overtime.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

OhmsGreen said:


> Ok. What do you guys think will bring the best income for a 1year apprentice like myself?


Sell weed to your J/w's.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

OhmsGreen said:


> Ok. What do you guys think will bring the best income for a 1year apprentice like myself?


go to your states labor department website and look at prevailing rate, under that you will see the hourly labor rates for journeyman electrician, and 1,2,3,4, and 5th year apprentices. Look under 1st year apprentice, you should get close to that.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

OhmsGreen said:


> What are your thoughts on a 21 yr old just starting life as a man. Is the Union a good place to be? I just graduated from Job Corps with a electrical wiring certification, now I wanna start my career right.


I am a union biased poster, so here goes. The IBEW/NECA apprenticeship is an awesome opportunity for those who get it.There is almost unlimited options within the electrical field available. Good luck to you in your endeavors and welcome to the site.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats on making the right choice and joining the IBEW.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> I am a union biased poster, so here goes. The IBEW/NECA apprenticeship is an awesome opportunity for those who get it.There is almost unlimited options within the electrical field available. Good luck to you in your endeavors and welcome to the site.


No, you are a very dishonest union apologist phony. Imo of course.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ohms don't mind these guys, everyone on this site likes to bust chops and crack on everyone, give it right back to them bro.



And get used to that now because if you do go into construction it will continue.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I hope there's not a written test. :whistling2:


After looking at your signature.........I sincerely hope that you don't have the audacity to correct someone on their spelling or their grammar.:whistling2::whistling2: It reminds of the joke....."yesturday I couldnt spel elektrian but 2day I r one"....:laughing:

For me the IBEW has always been the best way to go but I realize that it's not for everybody. The training I have recieved over the years has served me very well while working in the commercial and industrial aspects of the trade but I've also known non-union guys who have done just as well in the trade. 

Some guys will continue to bash all things IBEW regardless of what the question will be but then there are some union guys who will do the same and worse to the non-union sector........I guess my point is.....you have the ultimate decision and all we can do is advise you. 

I can pretty much gaurantee you that on this forum......you'll get more votes for the non-union side.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I still have trouble understanding why these guys who hate IBEW so much even bother to click on a union topic :no: I mean.......I think Cletis' post are complete and utter foolishness so therefore..........I just DON'T read them. Not exactly rocket science.


----------

